# How to know when tail rot is gone



## BadFishDaddy (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am hoping this will be my last question on the fish disease thread.

I have a Molly with dorsal fin rot (as some of you know). I have been treating him in a QT tank for 10 days now. I did the first treatment and he looked good, swimming, eating etc., but his tail still looked bad. 

My question is this: How long does it take for the tail to return to normal?

OK I have other questions: Should I have continued to treat him like I did? The box says you can repeat the treatment once, so I did. I'm not sure his tail is looking any better, but he seems fine.

If his tail doesn't get better in the normal time (answer to my first question) do I retreat him or not since he has already had 10 days of treatment.

If everything goes well, my poor lonely Molly will rejoin his friends in the big tank.

As always, Thank you in advance :-D


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

In my experience the fin rot is noticed by it's whitish or slightly lighter edges, when my guppy had fin rot I treated for it and the white edges disappeared, that's when I knew the rot was gone. Technically his fins didn't grow back as soon as the rot disappeared, instead I had to treat with some melafix to help regrow his fins. It helped a lot. But the question is, is the rot gone? Can you see the white/light stuff anymore?


----------



## BadFishDaddy (May 11, 2011)

Andarial said:


> But the question is, is the rot gone? Can you see the white/light stuff anymore?


Hi Andarial,

Thank you for your reply. At this point I'm not sure if I can see the white stuff anymore. I won't know until I pull him out of the QT tank (It's a home depot bucket so I can't see in through the sides). After the first treatment, I thought he looked OK until I pulled him out. It was then that I noticed the white at the base of his tail (more on his body than tail).

If it is still there what should I do? The medicine says two treatments maximum. I have already done that. My fish seems healthier than when I put him in. He is swimming more (especially at the top, like mollys like to do).

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey ^^

What kind of medication is it? Do you have the name? If so I can look it up and see if I can help.


----------



## BadFishDaddy (May 11, 2011)

The medication is marycin and marycin 2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

You removed the carbon and lowered the temperature right?


----------



## BadFishDaddy (May 11, 2011)

Temp is 74 and carbon removed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

*hmmm*

Well the possibility of it being a resistant strain is there, you may need stronger meds. The article I read says if there is no change after two treatments then switch to a stronger medication. Do you want me to look up some?


----------



## BadFishDaddy (May 11, 2011)

Temp is 74 and carbon removed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BadFishDaddy (May 11, 2011)

That would be great. Thank you.
Where are you looking for your info. I am certainly willing to look stuff up. I just don't know where to look or what to trust, other than people here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

I tend to look on exclusively fish sites and then compare their info and decide, what I've noticed is a lot refer to using salt with Maracyn to help boost the power of it. Since mollies are somewhat brackish water fish to begin with they can handle salt added to their water. You can always try getting aquarium salt to help the healing process.


----------



## BadFishDaddy (May 11, 2011)

I have added salt as well. Dix that the forst day. I qt him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Darn it, this fin rot is strong then isn't it? .___.' I've never dealt with one this strong, I'm not really sure what else you can do. Melafix is usually what I just use to heal the tail but it is possible for it to heal infections too, though I don't think its as strong as maracyn. I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help D= 

I will be looking up more stuff and if I find anything that s credible I will send it your way. 

Goodluck with your molly 
Andarial


----------



## BadFishDaddy (May 11, 2011)

Thank you verymuch. I really appreciate everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BadFishDaddy (May 11, 2011)

Good news. I took my Molly out of the QT tank today and he looks pretty good. There are a couple of white spots on his tail, but he was pure white when I pulled him out of the tank. Prior to putting my Molly back in, I did a water change (about 30%) in my big tank. I wanted him to have the best water conditions possible. Good news is Nitrite and Ammonia were zero and Nitrate was 20 ppm. GH was 8, KH was 4. 

I added a little more salt and the Malafix that you recommended, prior to putting him back in. His tail is almost gone, but he seems much healthier than when I QT him.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Andarial (Feb 12, 2011)

Goodluck! And no problem!


----------

